# NH BR780 Auto-Wrap Twine Issue



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

We are currently using a BR780 that is 3 or 4 years old, and we had nothing but trouble from it for the first 2 years, but for the last 2 years, it has been working flawlessly until now. The problem is that when the bale is finished and the twine cycle starts, it works as it should, but when it cuts the twine, it starts the cycle all over again.

I have talked with my dealer and they are telling me the system is "out of time", but they are also saying that New Holland claims that this baler can't be out of time. When I watch the cycle with the doors open, I can see the problem, the foot that spins on the drive shaft for the twine gear box doesn't hit the stop on the trip arm like it should. I can mannually reach in and push the trip arm and get it to meet up with the foot and stop the tying cycle, but getting off the tractor after every bale gets old real quick.

My question is, has anyone else seen this problem? Is my dealer right, is there really a way to "time" this baler when the factory claims that there is no method for timing it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hay is on the ground, and there is more that needs cut in the field so time is something I don't have enough of at the moment!


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I have a 640 and it sounds like the same method. I have had hay get under the trip arm and hold it up so that it misses the little roller that is suposed to push it back forward. i have also had problems with the little arm that runs the dog inside the pulley housing. The piviot will get corrosion on it and hang up so it won't contact the trip arm. Last week i took it off and lubed it. Seems better.


----------

